# Komatsu wa200 wa250 advice



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm looking the purchase a newer wheel loader and need some help. I considering Komatsu wa200/250 and John Deere 544 series as those are the two brands that have good dealer support in my area. I will be putting a 12' or 14' pro tech snow pusher on it. Looking for advice from people who have actually used these and can offer pro's or con's to each. Thanks in advance.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

i cant say i will be a huge help because we dont get a ton on snow in jersey but i have run a wa250 a few storms and with a 14ft pusher it will loose traction before running out of power on long pushes with wet heavy snow. this was a newer low hour machine with the standard tires.


----------



## charlefoxtrtot (Oct 26, 2003)

*Wa200*

I run both a WA120 and a WA200. With each, I use 12' push boxes. A 14' is just to wide for me. I like the 12' ones. The WA200 with it's radial tires will spin them easily. I run 1/2 the air pressure and just pay attention. The 6cyl diesel has a lot of power.

The WA120 has bias ply tires and hardly ever spins unless we are trying to turn with a full box. That has a 4 cyl diesel.

Mechanically, both machines have never let me down. The WA 120 is a 1999, the WA 200 is a 2007.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for the input. I agree I think a 12' is the way to go.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

I bought a new WA 200 a few years ago. We run a 16' Danials, not a box so not 100% comparable.

I'd run the 14', you can always take less snow but you can't ever turn a 12' into a 14' while you are out working.

Tires - the radials that came with my loader were junk in the snow - I called AIS and told them to come get the biotch in the middle of the night it was that bad. They came out and switched out tires to a loadall bias ply, night and day difference. 

You are kidding your self playing that air pressure game.

If you are doing smaller places, the 200 works great, the 250 could be just a bit less manuverable. If you are only doing larger lots than the extra weight of the 250 other than the extra money mat be better.

I can plow a Wendy's except the drive thru in about five minutes, that includes the jacking around time with the 16' blade and contoured lot.


----------



## clclandscapeirrigati (7 mo ago)

framer1901 said:


> I bought a new WA 200 a few years ago. We run a 16' Danials, not a box so not 100% comparable.
> 
> I'd run the 14', you can always take less snow but you can't ever turn a 12' into a 14' while you are out working.
> 
> ...


Can you road a 16' blade? I would like a 14 but considered going g to 12 so reading between sites would be easier? Thanks


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

clclandscapeirrigati said:


> Can you road a 16' blade? I would like a 14 but considered going g to 12 so reading between sites would be easier? Thanks


Anything is legal until you get caught. 

Daniel's could fold down to legal width if you want. 

PS This thread is 9 years old.


----------



## clclandscapeirrigati (7 mo ago)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Anything is legal until you get caught.
> 
> Daniel's could fold down to legal width if you want.
> 
> PS This thread is 9 years old.


I saw that the post is old, thanks for the response. Looking at an old wa250 1994. I love the box plows but roading is harder than a blade.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I really liked my1996 Komatsu wa250 . Cummins engine with 4 speed transmission . Very strong , tough pre-emissions Loader .


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

clclandscapeirrigati said:


> I saw that the post is old, thanks for the response. Looking at an old wa250 1994. I love the box plows but roading is harder than a blade.


Does it have a third valve?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SHAWZER said:


> I really liked my1996 Komatsu wa250 . Cummins engine with 4 speed transmission . Very strong , tough pre-emissions Loader .


My oldest Deere is a '96, but if it was in decent condition and it fit my needs I wouldn't hesitate to buy a '94...or a Komatsu.


----------



## clclandscapeirrigati (7 mo ago)

Mark Oomkes said:


> My oldest Deere is a '96, but if it was in decent condition and it fit my needs I wouldn't hesitate to buy a '94...or a Komatsu.


Thanks, nice that it can still be worked on for small repairs without all the emissions as well.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

clclandscapeirrigati said:


> Thanks, nice that it can still be worked on for small repairs without all the emissions as well.


Eggzactly


----------

